#ubuntu-in 2019-04-22
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> hello
#ubuntu-in 2019-04-23
<narutoLeafNinja> how to create virtual interface
#ubuntu-in 2020-04-22
<snake-venom> Hello
<snake-venom> how are you guys
<u-la-la> snake-venom: Did you mean y'all?
<snake-venom> may be its out of Group Que : but i am using Centos Web Panel and  PHP 5.6 throwing this error -  Caused by SystemException in API_Linux.cpp:444: execve() for program "/opt/alt/php56/usr/bin/php-cgi" failed: Permission denied
